# Millie 11 months



## HelenH01 (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Millie on her first day with us


----------



## HelenH01 (Oct 22, 2014)

And Comet, aged 11 weeks


----------



## HelenH01 (Oct 22, 2014)

And our Yorkie, 7 years


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

They are all sooo cute. I like the way your Yorkie sits, like a person


----------



## HelenH01 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, Charlie takes every opportunity to sit in my seat and I think he thinks he is human.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

All gorgeous. Lovely pet family!


----------



## HelenH01 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## Spiderrr (Oct 28, 2014)

They look adorable.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

so sweet, love millies markings like me with an episode of art attack lol


----------

